# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Lexmark E230 проблема

## Gitarist

Всем привет!!!
Есть принтер Lexmark E230, кончился тонер. Заправил, купил новый чип, приклеил его к картриджу. Вставляю, включаю принтер начинает моргать синяя лампочка и индикатор тонера. После синяя лампочка просто горит а индикатор тонера моргает.
Что это может быть? посоветуйте что-нибудь, может как прошить новый чип.

----------

